# Integra 5.5 + Zbox A04 Display Port -> Component



## IronYuppie (May 28, 2012)

I have a brand new zbox which works great on a monitor via the Display Port to DVI connector included in the package. But i just bought a DVI -> Component cable from Monoprice, and my receiver doesn't seem to want to recognize it (Integra 5.5). I plug other things into those ports, and they work fine, and as I mentioned, the Display Port -> DVI cable works fine... is there something I'm missing?


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Perhaps it's a faulty cable? I ran into a batch of faulty XLR-to-RCA cables from Monoprice a while back. They handled it nicely and sent-out replacements.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its also possible that the Zbox isn't seeing a Handshake and is not allowing the signal to continue?


----------



## IronYuppie (May 28, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Its also possible that the Zbox isn't seeing a Handshake and is not allowing the signal to continue?


Both are interesting ideas - any way to test the handshake? I guess i could get a second PC and test that DVI cable to rule that out.

There's also an HDMI port on this - is it worth trying out an HDMI -> component cable (or do I need a converter)?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The HDCP handshake is a digital signal that has been put in place to prevent copying. Component is analog and this can not pass the HDCP signal and may be the cause.


----------



## IronYuppie (May 28, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> The HDCP handshake is a digital signal that has been put in place to prevent copying. Component is analog and this can not pass the HDCP signal and may be the cause.


Actually, it's coming out of the display port, so that shouldn't be a problem, correct?

I spoke to someone who suggested that I needed a "scaler" - does that make sense to anyone?


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> The HDCP handshake is a digital signal that has been put in place to prevent copying. Component is analog...


+1. Although I'm pretty sure that you don't have a handshake problem for the reasons that Tonyvdb mentioned, you may benefit from knowing one way to test it. You simply by-pass the SSP/AVR and connect the component directly to the TV. You then power up the component you are checking (a BDP, for example) and the TV, let them "talk to" each other and then re-wire back through the SSP/AVR.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

IronYuppie said:


> Actually, it's coming out of the display port, so that shouldn't be a problem, correct?
> 
> I spoke to someone who suggested that I needed a "scaler" - does that make sense to anyone?


It could be a scaling issue, particularly if your using component as you must output the resolution exactly that the display supports. It still also could be the handshake as your PC if its newer would also have to comply with the HDCP.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Although HDMI and DVI both require a "handshake, " since you're using component video there's no way for the handshake to occur. The handshake only occurs in the digital domain; component video is analog.

Here's an explaination from HDMI.


----------



## IronYuppie (May 28, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> It could be a scaling issue, particularly if your using component as you must output the resolution exactly that the display supports. It still also could be the handshake as your PC if its newer would also have to comply with the HDCP.


Interesting - any idea what my TV would require?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Try 1920×1080 at 60Hz for starters if that does not work try 1280×720 at 60Hz


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

IronYuppie said:


> I have a brand new zbox which works great on a monitor via the Display Port to DVI connector included in the package. But i just bought a DVI -> Component cable from Monoprice, and my receiver doesn't seem to want to recognize it (Integra 5.5). I plug other things into those ports, and they work fine, and as I mentioned, the Display Port -> DVI cable works fine... is there something I'm missing?



Not all DVI ports are the same. I think your DVI port is DVI-D and lacks the analog signal needed for component. For this to function you may possibly need one of these setups:

Set up 1
Displayport to VGA adapter (apple and others sell them)
Steren Python VGA to Component (Video I presume) Cable.

Set up 2 (slightly more elaborate)
Your existing Displayport to DVI Adapter 
HDMI to DVI adapter
and one HD Fury (HDMI to VGA analog)
VGA to Component cable
Connect teh devices in the order listed. You may want to add a dvi cable to reduce strain on the connection between the adapters.

http://www.hdfury.com/
http://www.hdfury.com/portfolio/hdfury3white/


By the way, I have an old Integra DTR-5.5 sitting next to me. So I am very familiar with it.


----------

